# Support et étui sécurisé pour Ipad



## visio-id (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je suis à la recherche pour mes clients d'étuis permettant de sécurisé des Ipad.

J'ai déjà trouvé ces produits que je revends:
www.visio-id.be/2011/09/support-et-etui-ipad-securise/

Mais je recherche aussi d'autres produits ou d'autre solutions pour mettre à disposition des ipad de manière sécurisé.

Type d'usage: pour des musées ou des salles d'expositions.

Si vous avez des idées, ou que vous auriez d'autres produits à me conseiller, merci de me contacter.

Bien à vous 
Olivier I.


----------

